#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Nan - Tham Sakoen National Park

## dirtydog

*Tham Sakoen National Park* 

*Nan*

*General Information*

Tham Sa-kern National Park is situated in an approximate area of 155,200 rai, covering the areas of Pa Nam-yao and Pa Nam-suad National Conserved Forest in Song-kwae District of Nan Province, and being the source of streams and basins in the Class of 1(a). The National Park has many beautiful sightseeing spots.

*Geography*

The geographical features of the National Park consist of high mountains, extending northwards in the shape of T. 
The altitude of the National Park is approximately 300-1,752 meters above the medium sea level. 
Doi-Ji is the highest mountaintop (1,752 meters above the medium sea level). 
The National Park is the source of 3 basins including Upper Yom River Basin, Upper Yao River Basin, and Lao Basin, which are the sources of main rivers of the country, i.e., Yom River and Nan River, being used for agricultural activities of villagers on both sides of the rivers.

*Climate*

The weather at the National Park is affected by the tropical monsoons, i.e., it is affected by the southwestern monsoon in the rainy season, and by the northeastern monsoon in winter. The weather at the National Park can be divided into 3 seasons, including summer (March-April), the rainy season (May-October), and winter (November-February). The average highest temperature is 40.9C; the average lowest temperature is 8.1C; and the average rainfall is 1,211 mm/year.

*Flora and Fauna*

There are various kinds of forests within the areas of the National Park, including virgin forests, tropical evergreen forests, arid evergreen forests, and mixed forests. 

Most of wild animals found in the National Park are small/medium-sized mammals, reptiles, and poultry including tigers, goral, Muntiacus Muntjak, wild boars, squirrels, tree shrews, Asiatic wild dogs, hawks, Gracula Religiosa, turtle doves, and other kinds of birds.

----------

